# Weekly Competition 2019-52



## Mike Hughey (Dec 24, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 U' R F2 R' U R2 U R2
*2. *R' U' R2 U' R' F2 R' F' U
*3. *F U F2 R' F2 R2 U' R' U2
*4. *F' R2 F' U' F U' R U' R U2
*5. *R F R U' R' U2 R' U R2 U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D F2 D U R2 D F2 R2 U' F2 L F D' R D' U B2 D U2 F'
*2. *D2 B2 R B2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L' F2 L' D L B2 D L D' R2 D B' F'
*3. *D' B D2 L' B2 U R B L D2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2
*4. *L2 R' B2 U2 R' U2 L2 B2 U2 L' B' L' B' R' B2 R2 B L' U B
*5. *B D' L2 B L F' D' B L2 B2 U B2 D2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 Fw Uw' B2 U' Fw2 L2 U' B2 Fw F2 D L' R' D' Uw' U F2 L Fw2 U L2 R' Uw' U F D2 Rw Uw L2 R' F U2 Rw2 D' Fw' D2 Uw' U' L
*2. *Uw2 L2 Uw2 U F R F' R' B Fw' D2 B' F Rw B' U' Fw' F' R2 U' Rw U2 R' U' R' Fw F L' B' Uw' Fw' F Uw2 Rw' D' Uw2 U2 Fw Rw2 B
*3. *D U' B Fw2 R2 B' L2 R' Fw2 F Rw' R D2 Uw U Fw D' U' B L B L' Rw' R U2 Rw B' F D2 Fw' F2 D' U' Fw R' D2 Uw Fw Uw' U2
*4. *L Rw' D L2 Fw F Uw L2 F U' R2 F' Rw R' B2 F' Uw Fw' L2 U2 Fw L' Rw' D' L B' Fw' F L2 Rw F L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 Uw Fw2 F' D'
*5. *F2 R2 U2 L Rw2 R2 D Fw F Uw' R' U B2 F2 L2 Rw R U2 Fw' U2 L2 R Fw2 F2 L' Uw' B2 D2 R' D' L2 D2 U' B Rw2 Fw2 Rw' Fw2 Uw2 Fw

*5x5x5*
*1. *L' D2 R Bw R Dw Rw' Bw Fw' D Dw Uw2 U2 Lw' U2 F2 Lw Bw2 D B L2 U L2 D2 L2 Bw D B' D' Dw2 Uw2 L2 Dw' L2 Bw Dw F2 U2 B Fw' Lw Rw' R Fw' U R' B Lw U B' Bw' Uw B' U Bw Dw B' U Lw2 Bw'
*2. *B D' L D' Rw D Dw L' Fw Dw Lw Rw' Bw' Lw' F2 D Bw2 F' Dw Rw2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw Lw' Uw B2 Bw2 Uw2 L2 R' B Fw' Uw L Dw2 Fw Dw' Lw U2 Lw' Rw2 D2 Uw2 B2 Dw F' D F2 Uw Rw D B L2 Fw' Uw' R2 Bw' Fw2 U2 F2
*3. *D' Rw2 Bw2 D U' Bw Fw' F2 R' B D Dw' L' Lw' Uw' Bw Fw L' Lw2 D' Dw2 Uw' L' Rw Dw' L' Uw' Fw2 R U Fw' L' Fw Dw' Uw2 Bw D Uw2 Fw F Rw' Bw2 F Uw Bw Lw2 R B2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 U' L R B' Lw' Fw D Bw Lw'
*4. *Lw2 Rw Fw2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 F L2 Fw' R2 D' Dw U2 R Bw F' Dw' Bw' F Dw Lw Uw2 Lw2 B Bw' F2 Uw2 R Dw R' F' Rw2 U' B2 F2 Rw' D B2 R2 Bw2 Dw' Fw' U Bw2 Fw2 L' Lw' Rw R Uw L Lw' D' F' D2 Lw Fw' F U2
*5. *F Dw Uw' B2 F2 Dw Uw U Lw2 R Uw2 Bw Rw R2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 F2 U2 Fw' Dw F2 D Uw Fw F' Lw2 R2 F' Rw2 D Bw2 F' R' B' D Bw Fw D' L' Lw2 R2 B Fw L2 Fw' Lw R' B Uw Fw2 R Dw Uw' B2 Bw2 Lw2 R D' U

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L 3R' 2D' 2U 3F2 D2 2U U' 3R' 2R2 B' 2F 3U2 2F' 2R F L 2L2 3R 2R 3U' 3R' U' 3R 2F' 3U2 2U' 3R' 2D2 U' B' U 2B2 3U' 3R' 3F2 2F' 3U 3F2 2R2 B F' U B2 R 2B' L' 3R 3F' F2 3R 2R' R2 3U' 2U 2F' D 2F2 R' 2B2 3F' 3U 2U' 2B F' 2L' 3R2 3F 2U' 3R2
*2. *3R 2U R' D' 2B 3U 3F 2F2 L' 3F' 2L 2B' 3F2 U2 2R2 2D 3F 2F2 2R2 3U 2R2 B F' 3R' 3U' L 2U 2R' R F' R 2F 3R 2R' R U2 F2 L' D2 R 2F 2D' 2F 3R2 2R' F2 2L2 2U' B' 2B2 2D' 2F2 L' 3R' R2 2B2 3F2 3R' 2D 2B2 R 2D F 2D L2 2L2 2R' F2 L2 2L'
*3. *L 3R' 2R 2F' 2L' 3R' 2B' 2D' F 2L U' F' 3U2 2B2 2L' 2U F2 U' B' 2D F2 U2 L2 U' L2 R 2F' F' 3R2 3F' 2D' 2B L D' 2F2 U2 2R 2B D2 B2 F2 3U2 2U U' 2R' 2U 2B2 3U' U' F L' 2B 2L' R2 B F' 2L 2D' 3F' 2L2 3U' 2L' 3U2 B 2R' U 2R' D 2U' U2
*4. *3U 2R2 3U 2L' R2 2F 2L 3R2 2R' 2U2 3F' F2 2D 2L' 2R B2 D 3F2 3R2 R D B' 2L 3U' 2U2 U' L2 3R2 D 2R2 2B' 2L2 R' 3U2 L2 B 2B2 3F 3U' U' L2 2B' 3U2 B2 D' 2B2 D 3U2 2B' 3F2 3U' B2 3F2 2F2 2L' 2D 3R 2D 2R' 2D' 3U' U2 L' 2L R 3F' D' 3R2 2B' R
*5. *D' 3F2 2L 2D 3R2 B2 3R2 2R' 3U' L' 3R' B2 2F' 3U 2R2 2F L' 2R2 R' 2D2 U 2B' U 2F2 F' D2 R2 3F' D2 2F' R 3U 2U F L2 B2 2B' D2 B' R2 F' L' 3U2 U L2 R' 3F' R' 3U' F' 2U' 2F' F' 3R 2D' 2U 3F2 2L2 D2 2F2 2D B2 L' 3F 2U2 R2 3U2 U 2F2 3R

*7x7x7*
*1. *2B R 3F2 F 2L' 2B2 3L' 2B F 2R2 2U' R' 2B R2 2D2 2F' 2R' B2 3F' F' D L F 3R' 2R' 3B' 3F2 D2 3B' 2L' 2R' 2U' 3B2 R 2D' 2F2 3D' 3L 3R' F' 3L 3B2 2D F U' L2 2L' 2R' B2 3R2 3B2 3F2 D' 2B2 R2 2F2 F 2R 2D R' D' 2U 3R' 3B2 U B' 2B' 3L' F D2 2D 3R 2D2 2R2 R' 2U 2B' F 2U' R' D' 2F2 3D' 3U' 2L' 3D 2L 3L' B' 3B2 3F2 D' U2 2B' U' 2R 2F' 3R 2R' R'
*2. *2L2 D2 2D2 3R2 3F' U2 3R' 2R' U' 3R D2 U2 3F 3U 2R' D' 3B' 2L 2D2 B' 2U2 2L' 3R 2D R' 3D 2R' 2B 2L' 3F' 2U' 3L2 R2 3B' 2F 2D 2U 2B2 F' 2R 3F D2 2L2 R' 2B' F2 3U' 2B' 3B' 3F L2 2R 3U2 3F 2F2 D' 3F2 L' 3F2 2D L2 2L2 3R2 F2 3L D F' L 3B 3D2 L' 2L2 2D 3U 3B2 F' 2D 2U U L' 3R R 3F L' 2L' 3L' 2U' 3R 3U 3B2 3L2 U 2L' 3B R2 2B' 3B D' 2U U'
*3. *2B2 3D' 3U' 2F2 3D B' 2F' L2 B' 2U2 U B2 F' 3U 2U B' 2L' B 2B' F2 3R 3B' F2 2D' L' 3L R D' 3D' 2U2 R' 2U U 2L B' 3B 2D2 3R' 2D' U' L 3L2 3U2 L2 3L 2R R' D 3L' 2D2 3R B' 3R 2F U 2L' B2 3F2 2D' 3D2 2U2 2F 2R' B' 3R' 3F2 2L' 3B' 2U 3B 2F 3R' B' U B' 2B2 F 2D 2U' L2 B' 2L 3D U2 3R 3U 2U2 R2 D' 3D2 2B F D2 U' 3F' 2F2 F2 U 3R' 2R
*4. *2R 2F2 2U2 U 3F' L2 3L' 3B2 F 3L R 2B2 2U' 3B' L' 3D' 2R 2B' 3B 3L2 3R' 2B U2 B 3B' 2F' 3R' 3F 3D' 3U U 3B' F' D' 2D2 3L2 2F2 3U R 3F' D2 3L2 3U2 3R2 2D2 B 3B' 2F2 3L' B2 U2 3L2 U B 2L' F2 2U' 3R' 2U2 B2 D 3F 3D' 3F2 2U' 2R D' 2B' 2U2 3F' R' 3D' B' 2B D' 2U 3L D' 3D2 2U' R' F 2L2 2B 2F2 3L' 2R2 2D' 2U 2B2 3F 2L2 2D2 2L 2D' 3R' 2R2 3B L' F'
*5. *B' 3D' 3L 2D2 2L2 3L2 2R' F' 3U2 3B2 2U U F' R2 2U' 2B' 2R' 3U' 3L' 3U2 2U 3L 3U2 B2 3L' R' 2F2 U F' 2D2 3U' 2L 2R 2D 3F R 3F2 2R2 3F2 2L' 2R2 3B' 3U' 2U L' 2L' 3L' 3R' 2R' R2 2B' 3R2 F 2U2 B' 2F2 3D2 3R 3B' F' 3L 3R' F 3D2 2L 2F2 3D2 3L 3U 3L2 3F' 2F 3D 2F2 2D' 3D 2U 3R2 3B 3F' F 2L2 2R B 3F' 3L' 3R' 2R U' L 2U2 2R 3D' 2F' L' 3F U' L 3D B'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U' R2 U' F' R F' R' F2
*2. *U' R2 U' F R2 F' R F2 R2
*3. *R' F U2 F2 R' U' R U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' R' B' U2 B' L B2 U B' U2 L2 F' U L2 B R' L2 D2 B' R' B2 Uw2
*2. *B L D' U R' F' B R D2 U2 F R' B L2 R F U F D' Fw Uw'
*3. *U' D R D F' B' R2 B2 D U' B F' L B' L D R2 L2 B' Rw2 Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' Fw2 F2 D L2 Rw Fw Uw L B' D2 Fw R' B Uw2 L2 F' Uw L' Fw L' Rw B F2 D2 R B' Fw2 D B2 R F D R Uw' B' Uw2 U B Fw'
*2. *D U2 F' R2 D' U2 F' D2 Fw L2 B Uw Rw2 D' Uw B' D Uw U L Uw L2 D2 Fw' F2 R' Fw2 Rw D2 R' U Rw2 Fw F L2 Rw2 B' Uw R' Fw'
*3. *L2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 F2 D2 U B2 F' L' D' R F2 Rw2 B' Rw B2 Fw Rw U2 Rw' U' L' R D2 F2 Uw B F' L2 F' Uw2 U2 B D Rw' Uw2 Rw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' Rw Dw U2 Bw F2 Dw' B2 F' U F Lw' Bw2 Fw F2 L' F2 U Lw' Fw' D Rw' D2 Lw2 U2 L' Uw' Rw Bw2 F' L R2 B Lw R2 F' Uw U' Bw' Uw' B Dw2 Rw2 D' Uw' U R' B2 L' Fw Dw Uw' F Rw R2 Bw L2 D2 L2 Lw
*2. *Bw U' Rw2 B F2 Dw2 Uw L' Lw2 R F Rw2 F' Rw D Uw Bw' Rw' F' Lw2 B Bw' D2 Rw2 R2 Dw F' R' D2 L' Rw Dw' Uw Rw D R' D2 F' Dw' Uw U Lw2 R B2 L2 Dw2 B2 L Lw' Rw2 U L2 U2 L Rw' D Rw2 R' B2 Fw2
*3. *R' B Bw U' Bw2 D2 L' Lw Rw2 F2 Rw Dw Rw' F' Dw2 Lw' D Uw' B' L2 Bw Lw' B' Fw2 Dw Bw' D2 Lw' R Fw' Rw' Bw' Fw' F R Bw' Lw Rw R' Uw' F' Rw2 Dw2 U' L Lw Rw2 R2 B2 F' R' B' Lw' U F' Dw U B Fw' Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *F 2D' 2B 3F 2F' F' 3U 2R' D2 F D 2R' B 2B D U R2 3F 2F2 R 3F2 2F2 D 3U' U2 2B F 3R2 D2 R' D2 F2 3U2 B2 2L' 2F2 F2 2L2 2F' 3R 3F2 F2 3R2 2R' D2 2D' 3U 2U L' 2L' F2 2D2 R' B 3U2 B' D' 2L' 3R' D 3R2 B2 3R' B L2 2L' B' 2L' 3U2 U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' 3L2 3B' L' 2L' 3L' B 3U' 2L U B2 3L 2B2 3F2 F' 2D' B2 R 2B L2 3R2 U2 3B2 3F 2F' F 2U2 R' F2 U L2 3L R 2B' 2L' R 3B D 3U 3L' 2D U R2 3F 2R F2 2D' 2R 3B' L' 2L' 2R 3D 3U' 2U B' 3B' 3U2 3R' 2U2 B 3D 2U' U 3F' F2 2U2 3B' 2R' 3B2 R' 2F' 2U2 U 3B' 2D 2U' R F' R2 D2 U 3L' B2 D 2U2 3F2 D' 2D2 2U' L 3U 3F2 2F' L2 3D' 3U2 2U2 3B2 R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F L' B' L D' U2 L' R' D B2 R2 F2 B L' R' B D' U B L U2 Fw'
*2. *R B R B' L D' B D' U B' F D L' R' U2 L B U2 F' Rw Uw
*3. *L' D U R2 U' F L B2 D' U2 B' L2 D' R F U2 D R2 U' R Fw' Uw'
*4. *B' R2 B R2 D2 L F R' U F2 R B' F' U2 F' B' D F2 R2 B' Rw'
*5. *F' D2 R' U R2 L' B' D F2 B' U' R D2 L2 B2 F' U2 B' L2 Fw Uw
*6. *R2 U D' F R B' L2 B L F2 R' D' R L' B2 R' L' D2 L U2 B2 Rw2 Uw2
*7. *F2 L2 D U B U' L2 D F' B' L' U L B' L' R F' R' B2 R2 F' Rw2 Uw2
*8. *F R2 F' R F2 D B' R' F' D F2 R' D2 B' D L' D F U B2 Rw' Uw2
*9. *B2 R2 B F2 D' F2 U' D F L R2 U R' F D' B' R' F D' B L Fw Uw2
*10. *F' B U L' U' L2 F2 U2 R' D2 F R2 L' U B F' U' L2 B Rw' Uw2
*11. *L' B2 D' F B2 U L' D2 L2 B F U2 F2 R' B U L2 U D2 R' F2 Rw2 Uw
*12. *L2 U D R' L2 D2 B' U' L' U2 L' B U2 F2 B2 L R' B2 F' R' Fw' Uw'
*13. *D B' U' R' D' R' F2 B R2 B U R' F' R2 F R' L B2 R2 F2 Rw2 Uw
*14. *D L F' B U F2 B2 R' D' B L R2 D U' R' L2 B' L2 B Rw' Uw2
*15. *L' R' U2 F' U2 L U R2 B2 R' D U' F R2 F' U2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 Rw Uw2
*16. *F' B' D2 R F2 B2 L' U2 R B U2 R D U' F2 L' U' B2 F Rw2 Uw'
*17. *D' U L2 B R2 F' L' B' D' R2 F2 U' L2 F R U B L R2 F2 L2 Fw Uw'
*18. *U2 D' F L' F2 L' U D2 R B2 F R U2 L' F' L2 R' F' B' Uw2
*19. *B D F' R B L' U2 D F L' B R D2 U' B2 F' R2 B' D Rw2 Uw'
*20. *R2 U2 L2 U' D2 F' D2 F R2 B' R L B' L U' D' B L' D2 R2 U' Rw2 Uw'
*21. *B D2 L' U' B' R' L' F B D2 F2 D2 R D' U2 F' L2 B2 D L B2 Rw2 Uw'
*22. *B' F2 R2 B R2 B F' D F' L R' B' D' L2 U B' L' U' L2 Fw' Uw
*23. *L2 D F R2 B' L D B' R B' R2 B L2 R F2 R B2 R B2 L2 Fw Uw
*24. *U2 F' R D L F2 U' F' U2 L2 D L2 U L2 R' B' R' F' R' U' Fw' Uw'
*25. *R' L2 U' L2 U' B2 U R' B' U L2 D L2 R' B D F2 B2 L2 D' R2 Fw' Uw
*26. *L' U2 F L F2 L D2 L' D' L U' B' R2 F L2 R2 B' F2 D' B' Rw' Uw
*27. *B L F L2 F2 R U2 B2 R' L2 F' L2 F' D B' D F' U D' Fw Uw2
*28. *R D2 F U B' D2 R' L' D2 B U2 L B' F L2 D L2 R' F2 Rw' Uw'
*29. *B' U L' U' R D2 U' B' R2 U' L' D2 B2 D2 L' B2 L' F U2 F' Rw Uw
*30. *U' R' L' U F U2 B F D' U R F' U' D2 B L2 U2 F2 R U Rw'
*31. *D2 L2 U D R B D' F' L B2 F U' R2 D' U' L' R2 U R Fw
*32. *D L2 U F' D2 U2 B' L U' B2 D2 R' B' R B2 D' F' L2 U' R L Fw Uw
*33. *B' R' L U' F' U F' U F R D F U D2 B2 U L2 B2 U2 R' B2 Rw' Uw
*34. *B R' L2 B' D' F R B2 F2 R U B F2 U' B R B2 F' U2 L2 R Fw Uw2
*35. *B2 R B2 R' B' U' F B R' U2 R' B' U L2 D L2 F L2 D R' B Rw Uw2
*36. *L U B R2 D2 U' F2 B D F2 L' R D U2 F' D' U2 F' D' F' B Rw' Uw'
*37. *U B D' F' B D' U F R U' D' L2 U' F R' F' L2 U' L R F' Rw' Uw'
*38. *B U' L' F2 D L F' R B2 L' F L2 R' F' B U2 B U2 L2 D' Rw2 Uw'
*39. *D F' D L' U F2 B2 U2 L' R' U R' F U2 F2 D B' R' D F' D' Rw' Uw
*40. *L U2 B2 F2 U D F' D' B2 D2 L U D2 B2 U' B2 R B' U' D2 Rw Uw2
*41. *R2 L' D2 L2 D2 B F' L2 R D2 L' D B L' F U' B2 L' B' Rw Uw
*42. *L U' L B U' D' F U B D2 U L' R D F' D R' B F Rw' Uw2
*43. *R' U2 D B2 F' R' U2 F2 U2 B L R D U B' F D' L R' B Rw2 Uw2
*44. *B2 U L U L U B' L2 U R2 U2 F2 U F D' L U2 D2 R Fw Uw
*45. *F' R' B' D L2 F' B' U D F U2 B' R2 L U' R' U2 L2 D' R' F Rw' Uw
*46. *R L D' U' R2 U2 B D2 B' D2 L U L2 U' F' U2 F' R U2 Rw Uw2
*47. *L2 F2 L F2 U' D F' R2 F2 R2 L' F2 L2 U B' L2 U' B2 L' B' Rw Uw2
*48. *B D U2 F2 L F' U F2 R2 D' B D2 U R' D2 L2 F' D' L' U2 B Rw2 Uw
*49. *U' F' R D2 U2 L' R2 U2 D R L D R2 F' L' B2 U' L R' B2 R2 Fw' Uw
*50. *B L F' R2 U L R D F D' L2 D2 B' L B2 L' U2 L' D2 Rw2 Uw'
*51. *R L F' B D' U' L' F2 B D2 L R' B2 D U' B' D2 R' L2 F Uw2
*52. *B' D' R L2 D2 U L2 D L' R' U D R' B2 D R' D2 F U D R' Fw' Uw'
*53. *D2 B2 D R' B L' R' B' R2 F B2 D' F' R2 B2 U B2 R' L' U L Fw' Uw2
*54. *F' B U B2 D L' U R L2 B D' L2 R' B' F R F D' R' F Rw Uw'
*55. *U' B R U' R2 L' F2 L2 B2 L' F' U2 R' L U' L D' L D' R2 Fw' Uw'
*56. *U D2 B2 L' D2 U2 R' B' R2 U2 D' B2 U' F R2 D2 F B2 D2 R' B' Rw' Uw
*57. *L2 R U' B2 U B F2 L' R D B2 D2 B R B' D' F2 U2 F' Rw' Uw2
*58. *F U B L D2 U2 F B' R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B2 F2 U2 D' B2 U F D' Rw2 Uw
*59. *D2 U' B2 D L' R2 D2 L D R' B2 R' D' U' F2 D2 R' D' R Fw Uw'
*60. *B2 D2 U F' D' B' L U2 R2 U D2 L' U' R L F B' L' U2 F Rw2 Uw
*61. *R2 B' F' D U2 B F' R2 L B2 R B F2 U F2 B' D2 B' L Fw Uw2
*62. *F' D B U R2 D B2 L2 F' U D' F2 R' D R B' U2 D' B D Fw Uw'
*63. *U D2 B' F' D2 F D' L' U2 R L2 F2 D' R2 U D R2 U' D2 Fw' Uw
*64. *L2 B' R' D' B2 F' R F R B2 D' F U2 R D L F' D2 U' R D' Rw Uw
*65. *F R' U L2 F2 D L' D2 U R2 U R U R2 F' R2 U2 B D U2 Fw Uw'
*66. *L2 U B2 R B' L R' B' L2 B2 F2 U' D L' B F' U2 R2 D2 B2 Rw' Uw2
*67. *U R' D' B' D' L' B' U R2 F D2 B D B' U2 B' R2 L' F L Fw' Uw'
*68. *F U' F L F B2 D L2 R2 U2 R' D' U R2 F' U' D' B F2 Rw' Uw'
*69. *F L' B F U' R2 D' L2 D R' F D U B2 D' F U2 D R2 D Rw2 Uw
*70. *R D R B' U' B2 R2 F B2 D' B R' L2 B F2 U2 F B' L' R2 B2 Rw Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 R F2 U' F D L' F' R2 F' U'
*2. *F R2 L2 U R B U L2 U D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B L2 F L2 B U2
*3. *D B2 L2 D2 U F2 R2 D L2 U2 L F L' U2 F L2 R2 B' R2
*4. *L B2 L' D2 R B2 L F2 L2 F2 R' F' R2 F2 D' R' F' U L' D2 F2
*5. *U2 R2 D R2 D B2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 B L2 U F' R U F' U R' F

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 U' F2 D2 L2 U2 R' D R F L' B' D' U' B' F
*2. *D' R2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' U2 B L' D' F R B2 U L D2 B2
*3. *D2 R2 B2 F U2 B' D2 U2 L2 F R2 D L2 B D R B' F2 U L'
*4. *D F L2 B U2 R' U' L U' R2 B2 R' B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L
*5. *L2 F2 L' D2 L' B2 R B2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 R' U' B' R D2 L2 F' U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U' B U R2 D R' F R F2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 F2
*2. *R' B2 U2 F2 R U2 L' D2 L' R2 U B2 R2 F' R B U2 L' U'
*3. *R2 B' L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F' R' F' L2 F' U' R2 B' L' D'
*4. *D2 B2 U2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 F' R2 U F L R' B' U L2 U' R
*5. *F2 U2 L2 U B2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R' F U' L2 F' D2 F2 R2 D2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 U' L2 U R2 F' U' R' B2 U' R B2 F' L' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B R' D' L B' R' D2 L R' B R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D F2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 D F2 D2 R' U2 F D' U2 B L2 F2 L2 U R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F R' F2 R U' R' F2 R2 F'
*3. *L2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' U' L F U F' L' F' D B' R F
*4. *F2 Uw L' Uw' B' Fw' F L Rw2 R2 Uw' B Fw2 Uw2 B2 F2 L' U' Rw Fw' D2 R2 B D' Rw2 D Uw' L R' Fw Rw2 B2 F2 L' Rw U' F R B2 L

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R' F2 U2 R' F' R'
*3. *F' U F L2 U2 D F2 R F2 U B L2 U' R2 F2 U B2 L2 U R2 B2
*4. *F2 R' Uw2 Rw2 Fw' R Uw F' Rw D' Uw' U2 Rw' D' U R' D' F D' Rw Uw2 U' R B' Fw Rw2 R B Fw2 F' U' L' R2 Uw2 U' B' Uw2 B' D' Rw'
*5. *B2 F' D Lw' R B2 D2 Dw Bw L U2 F2 Lw' D R2 U L2 R' D L2 U' Fw' U' Lw2 Rw R' D Dw' U' Rw' Dw2 R2 Uw2 U2 Lw2 B2 Lw' Uw2 Lw R2 D' U' B2 Bw' Lw2 Rw R' B' D2 Rw Fw' D' U Lw D Dw' L2 U' Fw2 Uw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U2 R2 U R' F' R F2 U' R2
*3. *D R2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' R' U' B2 U' R' D2 B D2 R
*4. *Fw' D2 Uw' B D2 Fw L2 Rw2 B2 L Rw' D Rw2 D Uw Fw2 Uw' B F2 U2 L B' Uw' L2 Rw F2 Uw' Fw2 D' Rw2 D2 Uw' U' B' F' Uw Fw2 Uw L2 Rw'
*5. *Dw2 Bw' F' D2 Lw' D Dw' F' D' R U' Lw' F Dw L Lw2 F' Uw Rw Bw U' L2 B Bw U2 B2 Fw2 R2 Bw F2 Dw' Rw' D Dw Bw' F2 Uw L2 Dw' L' R F2 Uw' Fw2 L2 Lw Uw2 U2 L Lw2 B F2 D' Fw2 L Rw2 Uw2 Lw2 Bw' Rw'
*6. *R2 2B' 3U2 F' 3R D' 2U2 L F2 3R2 2U2 2L' 3F 3R' 3U2 F2 2D' 2B 2R F2 2U2 F2 D 3F' L' 2D 2R 2F' D2 F2 3U2 3F2 2F' 3U 2B 2F2 L' 3R2 2R D 2U' 2F2 3R2 3U2 L' 2R2 B2 U2 L 2U 2R B 2D' U2 3F2 L2 2B2 D2 L2 2D2 2R' 3F2 L2 3U' F2 2U2 2R' 2U2 3F' 2D'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F R2 U2 F' U' F2 U R'
*3. *B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B' U' R' D2 F U B R F2 R2
*4. *Fw D2 Uw2 F' D R B F' Rw2 B2 D' Fw L' B Fw2 Rw2 D' U B' Fw F R2 Uw' L' Rw' B2 F2 Uw2 Rw R B2 U' Rw D R F2 Uw L Rw2 Uw2
*5. *Uw' L Dw' Bw2 F2 Uw2 Fw L F' U L Lw2 Bw2 Fw' L2 Uw Lw' Rw2 Bw' R Bw' Rw2 Bw' Fw2 Dw' Rw2 R Dw' Uw2 R U R2 Uw' Rw U' Fw F2 D Dw R' Bw L2 D Bw2 U Lw Fw2 D2 L2 Bw2 F' U L' Rw2 R' B2 Fw D' Dw' Uw
*6. *B' F 2L' F D2 B2 2B' 3F2 F' 3R2 D 2U2 F2 2L 2F2 2L' 3U2 2R D 2D 2U' 3F2 2F' L' D 2B D' U' 2L' 2R R' 2B' R2 D 2F' 2D' 3R R' 3U' 2L' R2 3F2 3U' 2U 2F' U2 3R2 2R' 2B' 2D L' B' 3F2 2F2 3R2 2B' 3U' 3R' B' F' 2L' 2U 2L R 2U 2F' 2D' 3U2 L2 2U
*7. *2L' 2R2 B' 3D 2B 2F' 2L' 2F2 2D' 3F 2U' 2L' 2R2 R 3U2 U2 3B' 2U2 2F2 3R2 U L2 2L' 2D2 U2 3B' 2L2 2F D 2U2 3L2 U2 3B 2D' 3B2 3F' F 3D 2F2 3R2 3F2 2F2 D2 L2 2L' 3R' 3U 2L2 3R2 2F 3U2 3F D 3F2 2U' 3L 3D2 2R 2U2 3R F' D2 3B 2R2 B2 2B 2D' 3B 2L' 3L D F' R 3B2 L' 2L 3L2 D2 3U2 2R 3B2 3L' 3U 3R2 2F2 2R 3D 2U2 3F2 3L 3F' 3R 3D2 U2 2F 2D' 2U2 3R' 2R2 3D2

*Clock*
*1. *UR5- DR6+ DL0+ UL4- U3- R4+ D6+ L1- ALL3- y2 U3- R6+ D4+ L5- ALL5- DR DL 
*2. *UR3- DR4- DL1+ UL4- U4- R1+ D1+ L4+ ALL3+ y2 U2- R1- D3- L4+ ALL5+ DL UL 
*3. *UR4+ DR2- DL0+ UL3- U6+ R2- D0+ L4- ALL1- y2 U3+ R2- D1- L3- ALL3- UR DR 
*4. *UR4- DR5- DL3- UL0+ U3+ R6+ D4+ L0+ ALL1- y2 U4+ R3+ D1+ L6+ ALL3- UR DR 
*5. *UR6+ DR2+ DL2- UL3+ U4- R5- D0+ L4+ ALL5+ y2 U1- R5- D3+ L4+ ALL2- UR 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U' R' B L U B' L' B r b u'
*2. *B R' U L R' U L' R' l b' u
*3. *L' B R B' L B U' B l b u
*4. *U' L' U B' L U L' U' l b u
*5. *U L U' L' B U' B' R l r' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(4, 0) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -3) / (0, -2)
*2. *(-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 1) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (2, 0) / (-3, 4) / (0, -4) / (-4, 3)
*3. *(0, -4) / (-5, -5) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, -2) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) /
*4. *(0, 2) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (-2, -2) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (6, 2) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) /
*5. *(0, 2) / (3, -3) / (4, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (5, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (-3, -4) /

*Skewb*
*1. *L U L U' L B U' L B' L' R
*2. *L U B R' B' R' L' U R' B R
*3. *L R U R U' L R U R U B
*4. *L R L B' U L' B' U' R' B U
*5. *U R L' R U L B U' B' R L

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
*3. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
*4. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U R F' U2 R U2 R2
*3. *D2 F R2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 F L2 B U F' L' D R' B' R' B' R B2
*4. *F' D' Uw' F2 L2 R' Fw2 Rw' R Fw2 D' Uw2 Rw D U2 L' Rw2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 L' Rw B Rw2 D2 L2 Rw' R U L' Rw2 R' F L Rw R' F' L2 F' Rw'
*5. *Fw2 Dw' Uw' B2 Rw' D' Dw Uw2 U2 L' R U Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw L2 Dw' B2 D2 Uw2 Lw Rw' Dw' B' Bw2 F' L' Dw Uw U2 Bw Fw2 D' Bw2 Fw2 Dw' Bw' R F2 Dw Bw' L Bw2 L2 U2 Bw2 Fw' L' D' R2 F' R2 F Lw D Rw F' Lw2 Rw
*OH. *F L2 B' D2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 U B U2 L B U2 R D' B2 L
*Clock. *UR1- DR2+ DL1- UL5- U1+ R6+ D6+ L4+ ALL3- y2 U3+ R6+ D4+ L2- ALL1+ DR UL 
*Mega. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *U R' U' R B L' B' U R' l' r' b u'
*Square-1. *(-3, 2) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (6, 0)
*Skewb. *L U R' U' L' B' L U' R B U

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L' b B' f r f l' r' b L' F L' B R' F'
*2. *B' L' l' b' l b' l' f' B' L F R B' L F' L
*3. *l L' F' b r' f' r' B R B L B' F' L R F' R'
*4. *R' f' F' r' R b l f r' B L R B L B R'
*5. *L b l' r' f r' b L B R B' R' F L' B F' R

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw' U Bw Rw U R B' Uw Rw' L B' Uw Bw' Rw' Lw' Bw Rw' Uw Rw u r b'
*2. *Bw Rw U' L R' Uw R' Bw B' Uw L Bw Rw' Uw' Rw' Uw' Bw Rw' Uw u' l' r'
*3. *Lw R B Lw Rw U' Lw' Rw L' R' Uw Rw' Lw Rw' Bw Uw Rw Uw' r b
*4. *Lw R' Lw Rw U L' B' Lw' R' Bw R' Lw' Bw' Uw' Bw Rw Lw' Uw' Rw Uw u r b
*5. *Lw' B Uw L' Rw R' Lw U' Lw Rw B Uw' Rw Uw' Lw' Rw Uw' Bw u l r'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 7, 2020)

Sorry for being late with this - so much excitement over putting in the new events this past week!

Results for week 52: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, thembldlord, and OriginalUsername!

*2x2x2*(167)
1.  1.23 Varun Mohanraj
2.  1.29 Legomanz
3.  1.44 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  1.50 TipsterTrickster
4.  1.50 MichaelNielsen
6.  1.70 Sameer Aggarwal
7.  1.74 Luke Garrett
8.  1.77 Coneman
9.  1.79 Sean Hartman
10.  1.83 OriginalUsername
11.  1.92 ExultantCarn
12.  1.99 Magdamini
12.  1.99 NathanaelCubes
14.  2.00 Lachlan Stephens
15.  2.01 Angry_Mob
16.  2.09 asacuber
17.  2.21 AlphaCam625
18.  2.25 CubicOreo
19.  2.26 matthew smith
19.  2.26 Nutybaconator
21.  2.27 eyeball321
22.  2.32 ichcubegern
23.  2.38 PokeCubes
23.  2.38 cuberkid10
25.  2.45 Michał Krasowski
26.  2.49 BradyCubes08
27.  2.51 tJardigradHe
28.  2.52 Jami Viljanen
29.  2.54 turtwig
30.  2.59 Trig0n
30.  2.59 [email protected]
32.  2.60 riz3ndrr
33.  2.62 Zeke Mackay
34.  2.68 AidanNoogie
35.  2.71 Logan
36.  2.76 DhruvA
37.  2.78 Kerry_Creech
37.  2.78 Dream Cubing
39.  2.81 Color Cuber
40.  2.83 smackbadatskewb
41.  2.89 Ontricus
41.  2.89 thembldlord
43.  2.91 Helmer Ewert
44.  2.92 VJW
45.  2.96 OwenB
45.  2.96 Cuz Red
47.  3.01 MrKuba600
48.  3.02 parkertrager
49.  3.03 G2013
50.  3.07 mihnea3000
50.  3.07 boby_okta
52.  3.12 BradenTheMagician
53.  3.13 dollarstorecubes
54.  3.14 SpiFunTastic
55.  3.16 Mcuber5
56.  3.17 Coinman_
57.  3.19 Mikikajek
58.  3.27 V.Kochergin
58.  3.27 Clément B.
60.  3.29 Shadowjockey
61.  3.33 wuque man
62.  3.40 Antto Pitkänen
63.  3.41 DGCubes
64.  3.42 JakubDrobny
64.  3.42 Awder
66.  3.44 boroc226han
66.  3.44 LYZ
68.  3.49 remopihel
69.  3.50 JakeKlassen
70.  3.53 BraydenTheCuber
70.  3.53 trav1
72.  3.54 [email protected]
73.  3.55 dnics2000
74.  3.57 begiuli65
75.  3.62 Rollercoasterben
76.  3.64 Jaime CG
77.  3.66 Elf
78.  3.67 Natanael
79.  3.74 fun at the joy
80.  3.86 HendrikW
81.  3.87 Zagros
82.  3.89 ProximaCuber
83.  3.96 Sub1Hour
84.  3.97 NewoMinx
85.  4.04 Dylan Swarts
86.  4.06 weatherman223
87.  4.08 Alpha cuber
88.  4.12 bennettstouder
89.  4.13 MrCuberLP
90.  4.14 gutte02
91.  4.17 VIBE_ZT
92.  4.22 ARandomCuber
93.  4.23 Neb
94.  4.26 midnightcuberx
95.  4.28 MCuber
95.  4.28 Billybong378
97.  4.36 connorlacrosse
98.  4.38 MattP98
99.  4.41 nikodem.rudy
99.  4.41 Aadil- ali
99.  4.41 tavery343
102.  4.48 jancsi02
103.  4.50 Matthew d
104.  4.53 Fred Lang
105.  4.54 OJ Cubing
106.  4.57 xyzzy
107.  4.59 Hjerpower
107.  4.59 BLCuber8
107.  4.59 abunickabhi
110.  4.62 Koen van Aller
111.  4.63 destin_shulfer
112.  4.69 swankfukinc
113.  4.72 bandi72006
114.  4.77 João Vinicius
115.  4.86 oliver sitja sichel
116.  4.87 Parke187
117.  4.88 Liam Wadek
117.  4.88 KingCanyon
119.  4.98 d2polld
120.  5.05 revaldoah
121.  5.06 BenChristman1
122.  5.17 DesertWolf
123.  5.27 Immolated-Marmoset
124.  5.28 wearephamily1719
125.  5.40 ABadRubiksSolver
126.  5.44 [email protected]
127.  5.48 goidlon
128.  5.49 Comvat
129.  5.53 Cooki348
130.  5.57 Jmuncuber
131.  5.66 Fredrick
132.  5.71 Ian Pang
133.  5.72 ngmh
134.  5.76 ProStar
135.  5.79 Henry Lipka
136.  5.83 bobpk1234
136.  5.83 PingPongCuber
138.  5.91 Bogdan
139.  6.05 2019DWYE01
139.  6.05 UnknownCanvas
141.  6.09 pizzacrust
142.  6.17 taco_schell
143.  6.22 skewbercuber
144.  6.48 dschieses
145.  6.51 uesyuu
146.  6.54 OriEy
147.  6.57 Brayden Gilland
148.  6.62 13janderson
149.  6.63 LoiteringCuber
150.  6.66 Nathanael Robertson
151.  6.84 capcubeing
152.  6.98 Thelegend12
153.  7.22 Jaycubes
154.  7.33 Mike Hughey
155.  8.08 Master_Disaster
156.  8.12 Quber43
157.  8.56 ZZ'er
158.  8.58 sporteisvogel
159.  9.63 HKspeed.com
160.  9.67 One Wheel
161.  9.72 freshcuber.de
162.  10.07 ItsSnazzle
163.  10.08 MatsBergsten
164.  10.49 G0ingInsqne
165.  10.85 SolidJoltBlue
166.  11.02 cfopboy
167.  12.71 Jacck


*3x3x3*(200)
1.  7.02 Sameer Aggarwal
2.  7.20 Varun Mohanraj
3.  7.39 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  7.51 Khairur Rachim
5.  8.08 Zeke Mackay
6.  8.28 OriginalUsername
7.  8.31 JustinTimeCuber
8.  8.38 thecubingwizard
9.  8.40 cuberkid10
10.  8.43 AidanNoogie
11.  8.66 Magdamini
12.  8.74 LYZ
13.  8.80 ExultantCarn
14.  8.91 wuque man
14.  8.91 Lachlan Stephens
16.  8.94 smackbadatskewb
16.  8.94 tJardigradHe
18.  8.97 Legomanz
19.  9.07 Michał Krasowski
20.  9.18 turtwig
21.  9.21 Helmer Ewert
22.  9.24 NewoMinx
22.  9.24 2017LAMB06
24.  9.25 Sean Hartman
25.  9.36 Dream Cubing
26.  9.40 jancsi02
27.  9.48 Elf
28.  9.51 MichaelNielsen
29.  9.55 mihnea3000
30.  9.65 riz3ndrr
31.  9.67 boroc226han
32.  9.69 G2013
33.  9.71 thembldlord
34.  9.72 dollarstorecubes
35.  9.74 tc kruber
36.  9.77 boby_okta
37.  9.79 [email protected]
38.  9.83 DGCubes
38.  9.83 JoXCuber
40.  9.86 BradenTheMagician
41.  9.92 BradyCubes08
42.  9.96 Kerry_Creech
43.  9.99 NathanaelCubes
44.  10.03 JakubDrobny
45.  10.05 Shadowjockey
46.  10.14 ichcubegern
47.  10.17 Clément B.
48.  10.22 MCuber
49.  10.23 Coneman
50.  10.25 Nutybaconator
51.  10.30 gutte02
52.  10.41 Ontricus
53.  10.42 yourmotherfly
54.  10.44 OwenB
55.  10.48 Logan
56.  10.51 matthew smith
57.  10.56 TipsterTrickster
58.  10.59 Cuz Red
59.  10.65 V.Kochergin
60.  10.77 AlphaCam625
61.  10.78 ARandomCuber
61.  10.78 HendrikW
63.  10.80 DhruvA
64.  10.85 MartinN13
65.  10.88 MrKuba600
66.  10.89 dnics2000
66.  10.89 Coinman_
68.  10.99 skewber10
69.  11.40 VJW
70.  11.46 sigalig
71.  11.53 Awder
72.  11.55 Keroma12
73.  11.56 CubicOreo
74.  11.58 fortissim2
75.  11.62 20luky3
76.  11.72 JakeKlassen
77.  11.73 Teh Keng Foo
78.  11.78 Dylan Swarts
79.  11.86 Cooki348
80.  11.90 Abhi
81.  12.13 Fred Lang
82.  12.26 Mcuber5
83.  12.27 nikodem.rudy
84.  12.33 Mikikajek
85.  12.34 Sub1Hour
86.  12.40 trav1
87.  12.44 Ian Pang
88.  12.48 Parke187
89.  12.51 Jami Viljanen
90.  12.54 abunickabhi
91.  12.58 Henry Lipka
92.  12.69 Koen van Aller
93.  12.76 RifleCat
93.  12.76 destin_shulfer
95.  12.87 begiuli65
96.  12.88 weatherman223
96.  12.88 Neb
98.  12.90 MattP98
99.  12.99 eyeball321
100.  13.04 Utkarsh Ashar
101.  13.08 Natanael
102.  13.12 TheNoobCuber
103.  13.14 d2polld
104.  13.17 xyzzy
105.  13.26 Liam Wadek
106.  13.38 remopihel
107.  13.51 OJ Cubing
108.  13.57 BraydenTheCuber
109.  13.58 parkertrager
110.  13.64 MarixPix
111.  13.70 Zagros
111.  13.70 João Vinicius
113.  13.72 Rollercoasterben
114.  13.73 Trig0n
115.  13.76 DesertWolf
116.  13.80 sqAree
117.  13.99 SpiFunTastic
118.  14.02 bennettstouder
119.  14.04 TrueONCE
120.  14.05 Jaime CG
121.  14.16 midnightcuberx
122.  14.21 Angry_Mob
123.  14.28 ngmh
123.  14.28 MrCuberLP
125.  14.34 revaldoah
126.  14.39 LoiteringCuber
127.  14.52 Cubing5life
128.  14.64 Billybong378
129.  14.71 Aadil- ali
130.  14.79 brad711
131.  14.81 Immolated-Marmoset
132.  14.82 Caydoge
133.  14.92 Alpha cuber
134.  15.02 KingCanyon
135.  15.14 [email protected]
136.  15.27 BLCuber8
137.  15.35 Bogdan
138.  15.36 oliver sitja sichel
139.  15.46 Jaycubes
140.  15.55 bobpk1234
140.  15.55 Lvl9001Wizard
142.  15.64 InlandEmpireCuber
143.  15.81 Jmuncuber
144.  16.01 Matthew d
145.  16.08 Brayden Gilland
146.  16.30 swankfukinc
147.  16.34 thatkid
148.  16.40 topppits
149.  16.49 Hjerpower
150.  16.55 [email protected]
151.  16.57 pizzacrust
152.  16.92 tavery343
153.  16.93 WoowyBaby
154.  17.29 [email protected]
155.  17.57 sixCheese
156.  17.62 ProximaCuber
157.  17.72 Alea
157.  17.72 PingPongCuber
159.  18.61 Cube to Cube
160.  18.92 OriEy
161.  19.08 VIBE_ZT
162.  19.56 Comvat
163.  19.72 UnknownCanvas
164.  19.76 Petri Krzywacki
165.  19.80 goidlon
166.  19.92 rubik2005
167.  20.46 Fredrick
168.  20.80 MarkA64
169.  21.01 ABadRubiksSolver
170.  21.35 G0ingInsqne
171.  21.71 bandi72006
172.  22.11 Master_Disaster
173.  22.64 2019DWYE01
174.  22.70 One Wheel
175.  22.76 connorlacrosse
175.  22.76 Thelegend12
177.  22.89 PetrusQuber
178.  22.97 BenChristman1
179.  22.98 taco_schell
180.  23.15 wearephamily1719
181.  23.24 ZZ'er
182.  23.83 ProStar
183.  24.15 skewbercuber
184.  24.67 dschieses
185.  25.29 CubiBubi
186.  25.37 13janderson
187.  25.44 Nathanael Robertson
188.  26.03 freshcuber.de
189.  26.15 Quber43
190.  26.45 sporteisvogel
191.  27.66 capcubeing
192.  28.39 RyuKagamine
193.  28.70 Jacck
194.  29.17 HKspeed.com
195.  30.62 ItsSnazzle
196.  34.68 MatsBergsten
197.  38.50 MJCuber05
198.  42.07 SolidJoltBlue
199.  43.67 Jennswans
200.  50.52 JailtonMendes


*4x4x4*(131)
1.  28.67 jancsi02
2.  29.61 cuberkid10
3.  31.99 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  32.47 Michał Krasowski
5.  33.07 Khairur Rachim
6.  33.96 LYZ
7.  34.32 Sean Hartman
8.  34.37 mihnea3000
9.  34.83 Elf
10.  35.31 OriginalUsername
11.  35.46 [email protected]
12.  36.12 MrKuba600
13.  37.18 ichcubegern
14.  37.21 wuque man
15.  37.28 Kerry_Creech
16.  38.48 Zeke Mackay
17.  38.54 NewoMinx
18.  38.98 MichaelNielsen
19.  39.00 AidanNoogie
20.  39.05 boroc226han
21.  39.07 TipsterTrickster
22.  40.00 V.Kochergin
23.  40.03 Coinman_
24.  40.07 thembldlord
25.  40.43 Legomanz
26.  40.55 dollarstorecubes
27.  40.72 DhruvA
28.  40.82 MCuber
29.  41.44 Luke Garrett
30.  41.74 BradyCubes08
31.  41.87 João Vinicius
32.  42.26 turtwig
33.  42.42 CubicOreo
34.  43.39 Ontricus
35.  43.57 Clément B.
36.  43.99 sigalig
37.  44.02 MattP98
38.  44.12 abunickabhi
39.  44.34 DGCubes
40.  44.58 Logan
41.  44.68 20luky3
42.  45.44 Awder
43.  46.06 boby_okta
44.  46.62 xyzzy
45.  46.74 Fred Lang
46.  47.12 smackbadatskewb
47.  47.39 Neb
48.  47.46 AlphaCam625
49.  47.47 Mcuber5
50.  47.68 Lachlan Stephens
51.  47.85 begiuli65
52.  48.60 NathanaelCubes
53.  48.84 Dylan Swarts
54.  48.95 matthew smith
55.  49.31 OJ Cubing
56.  50.06 sqAree
57.  50.09 thatkid
58.  50.12 TheNoobCuber
59.  50.96 HendrikW
60.  51.19 Henry Lipka
61.  51.95 Teh Keng Foo
62.  52.50 midnightcuberx
63.  52.57 trav1
64.  52.62 swankfukinc
65.  52.68 Liam Wadek
66.  54.06 Rollercoasterben
67.  54.10 Cooki348
68.  54.16 ARandomCuber
69.  55.29 DesertWolf
70.  55.87 Natanael
71.  55.96 destin_shulfer
72.  56.12 VJW
73.  56.22 d2polld
74.  56.54 MarixPix
75.  57.06 ExultantCarn
76.  57.07 pizzacrust
77.  57.67 Mikikajek
78.  58.07 remopihel
79.  58.84 Koen van Aller
80.  59.73 Parke187
81.  1:00.16 Alea
82.  1:02.90 topppits
83.  1:03.91 OriEy
84.  1:04.03 Cuz Red
85.  1:04.25 Trig0n
86.  1:06.80 Hjerpower
87.  1:07.49 SpiFunTastic
88.  1:08.02 Alpha cuber
89.  1:09.40 brad711
90.  1:09.60 Ian Pang
91.  1:11.10 ngmh
92.  1:12.19 revaldoah
93.  1:12.49 VIBE_ZT
94.  1:13.41 bobpk1234
95.  1:13.82 Matthew d
96.  1:15.25 Jmuncuber
97.  1:15.65 2019DWYE01
98.  1:15.96 [email protected]
99.  1:17.41 PingPongCuber
100.  1:19.41 Petri Krzywacki
101.  1:22.57 Brayden Gilland
102.  1:23.06 KingCanyon
103.  1:23.75 BLCuber8
104.  1:24.29 Comvat
105.  1:24.54 Billybong378
106.  1:25.65 One Wheel
107.  1:26.67 Thelegend12
108.  1:27.63 G0ingInsqne
109.  1:28.85 [email protected]
110.  1:31.17 BraydenTheCuber
111.  1:31.63 Aadil- ali
112.  1:33.04 dschieses
113.  1:39.12 sporteisvogel
114.  1:39.82 wearephamily1719
115.  1:41.97 BenChristman1
116.  1:42.38 taco_schell
117.  1:43.99 CubiBubi
118.  1:44.44 ABadRubiksSolver
119.  1:52.65 freshcuber.de
120.  1:53.26 ProximaCuber
121.  1:59.71 Jacck
122.  2:01.43 skewbercuber
123.  2:13.58 MatsBergsten
124.  2:20.25 Master_Disaster
125.  2:31.99 Quber43
126.  2:34.47 ItsSnazzle
127.  2:48.41 HKspeed.com
128.  4:01.15 Jennswans
129.  4:12.73 ProStar
130.  DNF nikodem.rudy
130.  DNF UnknownCanvas


*5x5x5*(94)
1.  58.28 jancsi02
2.  59.01 Sean Hartman
3.  1:00.14 [email protected]


Spoiler



4.  1:00.24 Dream Cubing
5.  1:02.99 wuque man
6.  1:03.55 OriginalUsername
7.  1:03.96 tJardigradHe
8.  1:06.96 Khairur Rachim
9.  1:08.45 mihnea3000
10.  1:09.04 ichcubegern
11.  1:10.23 Michał Krasowski
12.  1:10.99 thembldlord
13.  1:12.14 Elf
14.  1:13.50 LYZ
15.  1:14.71 NewoMinx
16.  1:15.93 TipsterTrickster
17.  1:16.25 Luke Garrett
18.  1:17.97 MrKuba600
19.  1:18.35 boroc226han
20.  1:18.54 DGCubes
21.  1:18.86 sigalig
22.  1:19.85 CubicOreo
23.  1:20.24 V.Kochergin
24.  1:20.83 abunickabhi
25.  1:22.03 BradyCubes08
26.  1:22.10 Keroma12
27.  1:22.16 nikodem.rudy
28.  1:22.78 Ontricus
29.  1:22.99 Legomanz
30.  1:23.09 DhruvA
31.  1:23.12 Lachlan Stephens
32.  1:23.53 João Vinicius
32.  1:23.53 Zeke Mackay
34.  1:24.13 dollarstorecubes
35.  1:24.66 fun at the joy
36.  1:24.72 Clément B.
37.  1:25.21 riz3ndrr
38.  1:25.69 xyzzy
39.  1:26.82 OwenB
40.  1:27.82 Teh Keng Foo
41.  1:29.27 MichaelNielsen
42.  1:30.20 Awder
43.  1:32.47 Henry Lipka
44.  1:33.20 Mcuber5
45.  1:34.23 Dylan Swarts
46.  1:35.04 Fred Lang
47.  1:35.06 VJW
48.  1:36.36 Neb
49.  1:38.35 MattP98
50.  1:38.98 ARandomCuber
51.  1:40.70 remopihel
52.  1:41.52 20luky3
53.  1:42.56 Alea
54.  1:45.79 MarixPix
55.  1:50.18 brad711
56.  1:51.47 Cooki348
57.  1:51.81 swankfukinc
58.  1:52.66 Rollercoasterben
59.  1:53.23 Natanael
60.  1:57.41 DesertWolf
61.  1:58.50 Hjerpower
62.  2:01.14 Liam Wadek
63.  2:01.88 OriEy
64.  2:03.14 destin_shulfer
65.  2:10.50 Jmuncuber
66.  2:12.92 KingCanyon
67.  2:15.30 AlphaCam625
68.  2:24.99 One Wheel
69.  2:28.82 Petri Krzywacki
70.  2:34.72 pizzacrust
71.  2:38.58 TheNoobCuber
72.  2:39.72 BraydenTheCuber
73.  2:46.87 Brayden Gilland
74.  2:48.89 PingPongCuber
75.  2:54.18 ngmh
76.  3:01.06 Thelegend12
77.  3:01.76 Matthew d
78.  3:11.12 dschieses
79.  3:22.58 Jacck
80.  3:29.55 revaldoah
81.  3:30.18 [email protected]
82.  3:36.14 sporteisvogel
83.  3:48.28 taco_schell
84.  3:50.06 skewbercuber
85.  3:57.20 MatsBergsten
86.  4:10.32 freshcuber.de
87.  4:11.85 ItsSnazzle
88.  4:12.67 ProximaCuber
89.  4:25.89 Billybong378
90.  5:20.98 HKspeed.com
91.  5:46.83 Master_Disaster
92.  DNF AidanNoogie
92.  DNF ExultantCarn
92.  DNF bobpk1234


*6x6x6*(47)
1.  1:44.04 jancsi02
2.  1:44.11 Dream Cubing
3.  1:48.53 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:56.83 [email protected]
5.  1:59.70 tJardigradHe
6.  2:04.12 NewoMinx
7.  2:07.80 OriginalUsername
8.  2:09.73 ichcubegern
9.  2:15.44 Coinman_
10.  2:18.61 wuque man
11.  2:26.27 MrKuba600
12.  2:27.38 Kerry_Creech
13.  2:32.27 xyzzy
14.  2:37.65 Awder
15.  2:39.45 thembldlord
16.  2:40.82 Michał Krasowski
17.  2:41.61 CubicOreo
18.  2:42.72 dollarstorecubes
19.  2:46.01 DhruvA
20.  2:47.57 DGCubes
21.  2:49.71 boroc226han
22.  2:51.42 Clément B.
23.  2:52.90 Henry Lipka
24.  2:54.97 Luke Garrett
25.  2:55.37 Neb
26.  2:59.75 riz3ndrr
27.  3:03.85 Dylan Swarts
28.  3:11.05 Zeke Mackay
29.  3:16.60 Lachlan Stephens
30.  3:17.87 VJW
31.  3:24.40 swankfukinc
32.  3:24.59 BradyCubes08
33.  3:39.80 Mcuber5
34.  3:47.46 OriEy
35.  3:53.58 DesertWolf
36.  4:03.80 brad711
37.  4:13.32 Rollercoasterben
38.  4:26.06 One Wheel
39.  4:33.10 Petri Krzywacki
40.  5:24.42 pizzacrust
41.  5:43.51 BraydenTheCuber
42.  6:45.89 sporteisvogel
43.  7:13.22 MatsBergsten
44.  7:32.05 [email protected]
45.  DNF Hjerpower
45.  DNF bobpk1234
45.  DNF PingPongCuber


*7x7x7*(36)
1.  2:24.67 Dream Cubing
2.  2:25.55 jancsi02
3.  2:39.26 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  2:52.40 [email protected]
5.  2:57.37 ichcubegern
6.  3:10.25 wuque man
7.  3:15.07 mihnea3000
8.  3:19.12 Elf
9.  3:31.99 tJardigradHe
10.  3:43.03 xyzzy
11.  3:44.55 Kerry_Creech
12.  3:51.53 Awder
13.  3:53.75 thembldlord
14.  3:55.27 DhruvA
15.  3:59.98 MrKuba600
16.  4:06.32 CubicOreo
17.  4:09.11 DGCubes
18.  4:09.29 dollarstorecubes
19.  4:15.83 nikodem.rudy
20.  4:26.85 boroc226han
21.  4:52.91 Michał Krasowski
22.  5:15.25 VJW
23.  5:18.98 swankfukinc
24.  5:19.99 OriEy
25.  5:25.43 Alea
26.  5:53.95 Mcuber5
27.  6:07.02 Henry Lipka
28.  6:12.63 Rollercoasterben
29.  6:33.12 One Wheel
30.  7:17.43 Petri Krzywacki
31.  7:47.67 Alpha cuber
32.  8:08.92 pizzacrust
33.  8:50.28 BraydenTheCuber
34.  10:26.26 sporteisvogel
35.  DNF AidanNoogie
35.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(61)
1.  3.23 ExultantCarn
2.  3.41 thembldlord
3.  3.72 matthew smith


Spoiler



4.  3.97 asacuber
5.  4.33 Legomanz
6.  4.55 DhruvA
7.  5.49 JakeKlassen
8.  6.01 Khairur Rachim
9.  6.41 Angry_Mob
10.  7.02 MichaelNielsen
11.  7.35 skewber10
12.  8.02 bobpk1234
13.  8.33 Kerry_Creech
14.  9.21 turtwig
15.  9.31 V.Kochergin
16.  9.46 Sean Hartman
17.  9.59 G2013
18.  9.90 OriginalUsername
19.  11.79 taco_schell
20.  11.88 Nutybaconator
21.  11.90 Ontricus
22.  12.22 ichcubegern
23.  12.62 smackbadatskewb
24.  14.02 CubicOreo
25.  14.21 Cuz Red
26.  14.97 Dream Cubing
27.  15.56 Logan
28.  15.64 OJ Cubing
29.  17.16 NathanaelCubes
30.  18.54 Mcuber5
31.  20.07 sqAree
32.  22.14 TipsterTrickster
33.  22.91 midnightcuberx
34.  23.63 DGCubes
35.  24.12 MattP98
36.  26.98 fun at the joy
37.  28.47 VJW
38.  29.18 remopihel
39.  30.15 Mike Hughey
40.  30.34 Awder
41.  31.24 Mikikajek
42.  31.83 wuque man
43.  33.22 MatsBergsten
44.  33.48 Zagros
45.  38.55 dollarstorecubes
46.  42.85 Billybong378
47.  44.92 cuberkid10
48.  45.65 Cooki348
49.  49.24 Jacck
50.  54.37 ProStar
51.  1:00.23 Thelegend12
52.  1:13.12 ngmh
53.  1:13.70 Matthew d
54.  1:13.77 Koen van Aller
55.  1:29.19 BLCuber8
56.  2:58.20 Master_Disaster
57.  DNF riz3ndrr
57.  DNF [email protected]
57.  DNF Fredrick
57.  DNF mihnea3000
57.  DNF Hjerpower


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(44)
1.  16.75 TommyC
2.  17.03 jakgun0130
3.  17.43 G2013


Spoiler



4.  17.89 JakeKlassen
5.  18.36 Andrew_Rizo
6.  18.48 sigalig
7.  27.94 abunickabhi
8.  30.90 Keroma12
9.  33.98 elliottk_
10.  35.84 Mikikajek
11.  37.81 thembldlord
12.  41.84 sqAree
13.  42.87 NathanaelCubes
14.  47.02 revaldoah
15.  49.26 OJ Cubing
16.  50.36 Dylan Swarts
17.  52.09 VJW
18.  52.50 Sean Hartman
19.  1:03.06 MattP98
20.  1:06.03 DGCubes
21.  1:06.96 Zeke Mackay
22.  1:15.61 Kerry_Creech
23.  1:16.44 MatsBergsten
24.  1:20.65 Logan
25.  1:28.97 ichcubegern
26.  1:29.07 fun at the joy
27.  1:32.06 Zagros
28.  1:44.27 dollarstorecubes
29.  1:47.43 Mcuber5
30.  1:57.52 DhruvA
31.  2:08.66 brad711
32.  2:14.02 CubicOreo
33.  2:16.22 Khairur Rachim
34.  2:34.56 trav1
35.  3:11.09 Jacck
36.  3:47.62 Coinman_
37.  6:53.02 Thelegend12
38.  11:55.95 freshcuber.de
39.  28:00.18 Master_Disaster
40.  DNF ProStar
40.  DNF Cooki348
40.  DNF RyuKagamine
40.  DNF thatkid
40.  DNF remopihel


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(18)
1.  4:17.19 Sean Hartman
2.  4:29.91 VJW
3.  7:24.63 MattP98


Spoiler



4.  10:27.83 Jacck
5.  10:38.81 brad711
6.  10:49.94 DGCubes
7.  12:04.83 Kerry_Creech
8.  12:05.54 Mcuber5
9.  14:27.70 Zagros
10.  DNF MatsBergsten
10.  DNF One Wheel
10.  DNF abunickabhi
10.  DNF BradyCubes08
10.  DNF Mikikajek
10.  DNF OJ Cubing
10.  DNF thatkid
10.  DNF Dylan Swarts
10.  DNF thembldlord


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(10)
1.  5:00.45 abunickabhi
2.  10:55.34 Sean Hartman
3.  11:55.01 VJW


Spoiler



4.  12:11.90 MatsBergsten
5.  20:47.67 Jacck
6.  35:15.62 Zagros
7.  DNF MattP98
7.  DNF Dylan Swarts
7.  DNF thatkid
7.  DNF thembldlord


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  39:24.55 MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Jacck
2.  DNF thembldlord

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(14)
1.  25/26 54:14 Dylan Swarts
2.  24/28 55:35 Keroma12
3.  23/30 60:00 thembldlord


Spoiler



4.  17/21 59:11 Sean Hartman
5.  14/17 51:07 Cuberstache
6.  9/10 35:13 VJW
7.  10/13 58:57 Jacck
8.  3/3 14:12 MatsBergsten
9.  2/2 1:40 abunickabhi
10.  2/2 6:12 Cooki348
11.  3/4 22:20 Zagros
12.  5/8 57:20 dollarstorecubes
13.  3/5 28:56 BradyCubes08
14.  1/2 4:46 revaldoah


*3x3x3 one-handed*(132)
1.  12.89 Khairur Rachim
2.  13.59 Luke Garrett
3.  13.63 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  13.86 Sameer Aggarwal
5.  14.20 Sean Hartman
6.  14.33 Dream Cubing
7.  14.69 OriginalUsername
8.  14.84 LYZ
9.  14.98 NathanaelCubes
10.  15.01 turtwig
11.  15.23 smackbadatskewb
12.  15.30 Helmer Ewert
13.  15.42 ichcubegern
14.  15.58 GenTheThief
15.  15.71 riz3ndrr
16.  15.90 jancsi02
17.  15.91 CubicOreo
18.  16.01 asacuber
19.  16.03 wuque man
20.  16.53 Zeke Mackay
21.  16.96 OwenB
22.  17.08 JChambers13
23.  17.18 Teh Keng Foo
24.  17.20 skewber10
25.  17.37 MrKuba600
26.  17.56 Magdamini
27.  17.67 Shadowjockey
28.  17.68 Clément B.
29.  17.78 AlphaCam625
29.  17.78 ARandomCuber
31.  17.88 Ontricus
32.  17.90 AidanNoogie
33.  18.06 cuberkid10
34.  18.08 Nutybaconator
35.  18.12 BradyCubes08
36.  18.27 mihnea3000
37.  18.47 NewoMinx
38.  18.58 Kerry_Creech
39.  18.73 Michał Krasowski
40.  18.82 TipsterTrickster
41.  19.10 thembldlord
42.  19.14 Elf
43.  19.25 DhruvA
44.  19.48 Utkarsh Ashar
45.  19.68 yourmotherfly
46.  19.80 Mcuber5
47.  19.96 João Vinicius
48.  20.02 abunickabhi
49.  20.20 MichaelNielsen
50.  20.28 sqAree
51.  20.48 fortissim2
52.  20.51 Henry Lipka
53.  20.68 dollarstorecubes
54.  20.81 V.Kochergin
55.  20.91 boroc226han
55.  20.91 xyzzy
57.  21.01 dnics2000
58.  21.93 G2013
59.  22.07 midnightcuberx
60.  22.19 [email protected]
61.  22.22 nikodem.rudy
62.  22.31 HendrikW
63.  22.68 MCuber
64.  22.87 boby_okta
65.  22.91 weatherman223
66.  23.25 Awder
67.  23.31 DGCubes
68.  23.34 MattP98
69.  23.36 trav1
70.  25.29 Parke187
71.  25.33 [email protected]
72.  25.56 Liam Wadek
73.  26.63 Neb
74.  26.67 Hjerpower
74.  26.67 remopihel
76.  26.82 revaldoah
77.  27.71 TheNoobCuber
78.  28.27 Cooki348
79.  28.94 Matthew d
80.  29.12 RifleCat
81.  29.25 KingCanyon
82.  29.34 brad711
83.  29.40 VJW
84.  29.42 ngmh
85.  29.65 Cuz Red
86.  30.64 swankfukinc
87.  30.70 DesertWolf
88.  30.91 Koen van Aller
89.  31.13 OJ Cubing
90.  31.38 Alea
91.  32.06 Dylan Swarts
92.  32.40 pizzacrust
93.  32.97 TrueONCE
94.  33.12 OriEy
95.  33.45 bobpk1234
96.  33.52 destin_shulfer
97.  33.75 Petri Krzywacki
98.  34.73 InlandEmpireCuber
99.  35.46 [email protected]
100.  35.59 UnknownCanvas
101.  35.67 SpiFunTastic
102.  35.75 BLCuber8
103.  35.85 oliver sitja sichel
104.  36.42 Rollercoasterben
105.  36.46 PingPongCuber
106.  36.72 PetrusQuber
107.  37.40 BraydenTheCuber
108.  37.74 Fredrick
109.  39.44 Bogdan
110.  39.55 Brayden Gilland
111.  39.68 Immolated-Marmoset
112.  39.87 freshcuber.de
113.  42.01 2019DWYE01
114.  45.06 WoowyBaby
115.  46.26 ZZ'er
116.  46.82 skewbercuber
117.  47.12 Jmuncuber
118.  48.00 ProximaCuber
119.  49.59 Billybong378
120.  49.75 One Wheel
121.  49.98 Thelegend12
122.  50.45 Ian Pang
123.  51.00 BenChristman1
124.  55.72 taco_schell
125.  58.83 Jacck
126.  59.20 ProStar
127.  1:02.25 sporteisvogel
128.  1:04.10 wearephamily1719
129.  1:25.75 Master_Disaster
130.  1:29.32 G0ingInsqne
131.  1:36.87 ItsSnazzle
132.  4:02.38 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 With feet*(16)
1.  31.99 tJardigradHe
2.  33.86 OriginalUsername
3.  34.19 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  40.84 V.Kochergin
5.  42.06 DGCubes
6.  45.35 Zeke Mackay
7.  1:00.32 parkertrager
8.  1:21.17 João Vinicius
9.  1:28.57 ichcubegern
10.  1:48.04 fun at the joy
11.  2:05.63 Neb
12.  2:29.10 Hjerpower
13.  3:10.25 Cooki348
14.  5:12.94 VJW
15.  9:10.67 BraydenTheCuber
16.  DNF Cuz Red


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(15)
1.  42.71 fun at the joy
2.  45.84 ichcubegern
3.  1:03.77 dollarstorecubes


Spoiler



4.  1:49.21 VJW
5.  1:59.81 MatsBergsten
6.  2:00.91 Jacck
7.  2:07.66 thembldlord
8.  2:36.54 riz3ndrr
9.  2:50.09 Matthew d
10.  3:20.20 Habado13
11.  3:44.26 Master_Disaster
12.  DNF skewbercuber
12.  DNF BLCuber8
12.  DNF midnightcuberx
12.  DNF ItsSnazzle


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(21)
1.  24.00 (23, 25, 24) Teh Keng Foo
2.  24.67 (21, 27, 26) G2013
3.  25.00 (27, 24, 24) Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  25.67 (23, 27, 27) TheodorNordstrand
5.  26.33 (26, 27, 26) WoowyBaby
6.  30.00 (29, 31, 30) davidr
7.  30.67 (27, 30, 35) Bogdan
8.  32.00 (33, 33, 30) Jacck
9.  32.33 (35, 33, 29) Jack314
10.  38.67 (34, 45, 37) RyuKagamine
11.  52.67 (49, 53, 56) Master_Disaster
12.  53.33 (57, 52, 51) ProStar
13.  DNF (24, DNS, DNS) thecubingwizard
13.  DNF (26, 35, DNS) Sean Hartman
13.  DNF (DNF, 29, DNS) Trig0n
13.  DNF (29, DNF, DNS) ichcubegern
13.  DNF (35, DNS, DNS) parkertrager
13.  DNF (38, DNS, DNS) tJardigradHe
13.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) qT Tp
13.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) BLCuber8
13.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) VJW


*2-3-4 Relay*(82)
1.  43.61 jancsi02
2.  44.12 cuberkid10
3.  44.38 wuque man


Spoiler



4.  46.09 Dream Cubing
5.  46.66 Khairur Rachim
6.  49.40 [email protected]
7.  49.51 Magdamini
8.  50.47 Cheng
9.  51.87 MCuber
10.  51.96 Sean Hartman
11.  52.12 boroc226han
12.  53.82 dollarstorecubes
13.  54.14 ichcubegern
14.  54.22 BradyCubes08
15.  54.27 OriginalUsername
16.  54.28 Zeke Mackay
17.  54.32 Kerry_Creech
18.  54.37 LYZ
19.  57.12 MichaelNielsen
20.  57.49 TipsterTrickster
21.  58.34 DhruvA
22.  58.66 CubicOreo
23.  58.68 Nutybaconator
24.  58.99 Keroma12
25.  59.33 Clément B.
26.  1:00.12 thembldlord
27.  1:00.75 Ontricus
28.  1:01.30 AlphaCam625
29.  1:01.55 DGCubes
30.  1:02.09 Michał Krasowski
31.  1:03.23 Mcuber5
32.  1:03.25 Teh Keng Foo
33.  1:05.10 abunickabhi
34.  1:05.65 Awder
35.  1:06.63 boby_okta
36.  1:06.73 fun at the joy
37.  1:07.45 destin_shulfer
38.  1:07.68 Rollercoasterben
39.  1:07.92 Liam Wadek
40.  1:08.55 Dylan Swarts
41.  1:09.85 ExultantCarn
42.  1:11.49 Neb
43.  1:12.49 V.Kochergin
44.  1:12.67 Cooki348
45.  1:14.23 VJW
46.  1:16.38 remopihel
47.  1:17.56 midnightcuberx
48.  1:19.69 ARandomCuber
49.  1:20.91 begiuli65
50.  1:23.76 Koen van Aller
51.  1:25.20 Ian Pang
52.  1:30.38 pizzacrust
53.  1:31.57 SpiFunTastic
54.  1:31.61 Trig0n
55.  1:31.70 2019DWYE01
56.  1:34.46 Hjerpower
57.  1:35.52 Matthew d
58.  1:40.40 [email protected]
59.  1:47.78 ngmh
60.  1:53.36 bobpk1234
61.  1:55.27 Comvat
62.  1:56.41 Jmuncuber
63.  1:57.06 BLCuber8
64.  1:58.08 KingCanyon
65.  1:59.14 G0ingInsqne
66.  2:00.00 BraydenTheCuber
67.  2:00.80 Billybong378
68.  2:00.90 skewbercuber
69.  2:00.96 PingPongCuber
70.  2:02.81 [email protected]
71.  2:04.08 taco_schell
72.  2:13.20 goidlon
73.  2:16.52 One Wheel
74.  2:18.96 Brayden Gilland
75.  2:19.56 BenChristman1
76.  2:25.41 capcubeing
77.  2:38.00 ProximaCuber
78.  2:40.52 Jacck
79.  3:01.16 Master_Disaster
80.  3:07.16 ItsSnazzle
81.  3:11.83 MatsBergsten
82.  4:37.28 ProStar


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(49)
1.  1:47.34 jancsi02
2.  1:48.27 Dream Cubing
3.  1:49.79 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1:54.92 wuque man
5.  1:55.61 Khairur Rachim
6.  2:00.05 [email protected]
7.  2:01.92 thembldlord
8.  2:04.73 DGCubes
9.  2:07.56 ichcubegern
9.  2:07.56 Cheng
11.  2:14.04 dollarstorecubes
12.  2:18.09 Zeke Mackay
13.  2:19.19 boroc226han
14.  2:19.78 Michał Krasowski
15.  2:20.29 V.Kochergin
16.  2:23.07 DhruvA
17.  2:24.07 Clément B.
18.  2:24.30 Ontricus
19.  2:26.20 CubicOreo
20.  2:26.29 Dylan Swarts
21.  2:31.62 fun at the joy
22.  2:33.25 Awder
23.  2:33.75 tc kruber
24.  2:39.65 Keroma12
25.  2:53.15 Mcuber5
26.  3:02.45 VJW
27.  3:06.81 ARandomCuber
28.  3:10.21 Cooki348
29.  3:13.05 Rollercoasterben
30.  3:22.98 AlphaCam625
31.  3:26.78 Cuz Red
32.  3:53.66 Hjerpower
33.  4:09.27 Koen van Aller
34.  4:23.75 Brayden Gilland
35.  4:26.95 BLCuber8
36.  4:32.60 Matthew d
37.  4:32.78 pizzacrust
38.  4:35.27 One Wheel
39.  4:52.32 PingPongCuber
40.  4:53.80 BraydenTheCuber
41.  4:57.25 BenChristman1
42.  5:20.92 bobpk1234
43.  5:45.27 Jacck
44.  6:00.48 taco_schell
45.  6:13.00 ProximaCuber
46.  6:20.54 goidlon
47.  6:34.47 Billybong378
48.  6:40.71 MatsBergsten
49.  9:10.64 Master_Disaster


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(22)
1.  3:42.97 jancsi02
2.  3:52.81 wuque man
3.  3:56.19 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  3:59.06 ichcubegern
5.  4:01.13 OriginalUsername
6.  4:03.33 [email protected]
7.  4:54.26 dollarstorecubes
8.  5:02.92 thembldlord
9.  5:04.43 Keroma12
10.  5:10.46 DhruvA
11.  5:22.37 Awder
12.  5:31.24 DGCubes
13.  5:39.31 Zeke Mackay
14.  5:48.97 Dylan Swarts
15.  6:23.08 VJW
16.  6:31.99 Rollercoasterben
17.  6:38.36 Mcuber5
18.  8:25.44 One Wheel
19.  10:20.37 pizzacrust
20.  10:40.27 BraydenTheCuber
21.  11:00.78 Jacck
22.  14:59.64 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(18)
1.  5:47.61 jancsi02
2.  7:20.65 ichcubegern
3.  7:45.18 wuque man


Spoiler



4.  7:55.29 [email protected]
5.  8:49.75 Keroma12
6.  8:55.40 Awder
7.  8:59.85 thembldlord
8.  9:20.90 DhruvA
9.  9:38.61 dollarstorecubes
10.  9:51.75 Michał Krasowski
11.  10:51.12 Dylan Swarts
12.  10:51.78 Lachlan Stephens
13.  11:32.40 VJW
14.  12:13.70 Mcuber5
15.  14:16.33 Rollercoasterben
16.  15:27.28 One Wheel
17.  18:47.23 pizzacrust
18.  21:18.51 BraydenTheCuber


*Clock*(52)
1.  4.80 TipsterTrickster
2.  5.17 JChambers13
3.  5.39 thembldlord


Spoiler



4.  5.73 Theo Proferes
5.  5.95 dollarstorecubes
6.  6.00 Kerry_Creech
7.  6.28 ARandomCuber
8.  6.70 MattP98
9.  6.81 MartinN13
10.  7.03 Jaime CG
11.  7.16 DesertWolf
12.  7.36 Sean Hartman
13.  7.50 PokeCubes
14.  7.75 cuberkid10
15.  9.25 trav1
16.  9.36 MCuber
17.  9.45 NathanaelCubes
18.  9.68 OriginalUsername
19.  9.70 AlphaCam625
20.  9.83 Magdamini
21.  9.91 NewoMinx
22.  10.29 destin_shulfer
23.  10.32 tJardigradHe
24.  10.58 parkertrager
25.  10.87 Luke Garrett
26.  11.27 Liam Wadek
27.  11.55 Mcuber5
28.  11.62 Awder
29.  11.67 João Vinicius
30.  12.01 V.Kochergin
31.  12.04 Michał Krasowski
32.  12.23 Hjerpower
33.  12.65 [email protected]
34.  14.08 ichcubegern
35.  14.36 revaldoah
36.  14.44 CubicOreo
37.  14.60 bandi72006
38.  14.67 capcubeing
39.  14.69 RyuKagamine
40.  17.26 boroc226han
41.  18.25 Dream Cubing
42.  18.29 leudcfa
43.  20.12 remopihel
44.  21.42 DhruvA
45.  24.14 Alea
46.  26.04 ngmh
47.  26.61 [email protected]
48.  28.60 Jacck
49.  30.29 One Wheel
50.  37.74 KingCanyon
51.  49.54 skewbercuber
52.  55.87 BLCuber8


*Megaminx*(59)
1.  44.18 AidanNoogie
2.  46.81 NewoMinx
3.  51.84 Elf


Spoiler



4.  53.37 Sean Hartman
5.  53.81 Khairur Rachim
6.  1:00.31 OriginalUsername
7.  1:01.55 DhruvA
8.  1:01.74 MrKuba600
9.  1:02.09 MCuber
10.  1:04.00 V.Kochergin
11.  1:04.21 CubicOreo
12.  1:04.26 Dream Cubing
13.  1:05.73 Clément B.
14.  1:06.59 TipsterTrickster
15.  1:07.44 wuque man
16.  1:08.21 ichcubegern
17.  1:10.75 DGCubes
18.  1:13.23 Michał Krasowski
19.  1:14.68 mihnea3000
20.  1:16.29 MichaelNielsen
21.  1:17.82 Teh Keng Foo
22.  1:17.92 LYZ
23.  1:17.98 Nutybaconator
24.  1:23.81 AlphaCam625
25.  1:24.67 dollarstorecubes
26.  1:24.97 sixCheese
27.  1:26.59 Awder
28.  1:27.53 thembldlord
29.  1:28.95 begiuli65
30.  1:29.17 ARandomCuber
31.  1:29.20 MattP98
32.  1:30.77 Coinman_
33.  1:33.65 Mcuber5
34.  1:33.71 Neb
35.  1:40.39 boroc226han
36.  1:40.95 Zagros
37.  1:41.79 car[email protected]
38.  1:42.35 swankfukinc
39.  1:46.45 destin_shulfer
40.  1:48.80 Koen van Aller
41.  1:51.27 KingCanyon
42.  1:51.51 boby_okta
43.  1:58.63 Dylan Swarts
44.  1:58.67 [email protected]
45.  1:59.55 ExultantCarn
46.  2:00.76 Rollercoasterben
47.  2:01.83 BLCuber8
48.  2:04.16 LoiteringCuber
49.  2:05.60 Quber43
50.  2:010.00 VJW
51.  2:16.37 VIBE_ZT
52.  2:20.69 Petri Krzywacki
53.  2:35.47 [email protected]
54.  2:50.18 Matthew d
55.  3:33.69 skewbercuber
56.  4:44.80 ProStar
57.  DNF PingPongCuber
57.  DNF Brayden Gilland
57.  DNF wearephamily1719


*Pyraminx*(120)
1.  2.39 MichaelNielsen
2.  2.55 Kerry_Creech
3.  2.62 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  2.88 DGCubes
5.  2.89 Magdamini
6.  2.90 SpiFunTastic
7.  2.99 MrKuba600
8.  3.07 Ontricus
9.  3.11 JakubDrobny
10.  3.20 thembldlord
11.  3.22 Logan
12.  3.40 Abhi
12.  3.40 matthew smith
14.  3.49 Sameer Aggarwal
15.  3.66 Awder
16.  3.68 parkertrager
17.  3.70 Cooki348
18.  3.73 Trig0n
19.  3.86 MartinN13
20.  4.28 MCuber
21.  4.29 TipsterTrickster
22.  4.32 BradenTheMagician
23.  4.34 Sean Hartman
24.  4.55 BradyCubes08
25.  4.57 PokeCubes
26.  4.58 remopihel
27.  4.67 CubicOreo
28.  4.74 Jami Viljanen
29.  4.77 Jaime CG
30.  4.78 begiuli65
31.  4.80 mihnea3000
32.  4.86 AlphaCam625
33.  4.91 OriginalUsername
34.  4.93 NathanaelCubes
35.  5.14 Helmer Ewert
36.  5.15 Zeke Mackay
37.  5.34 Parke187
38.  5.40 Neb
39.  5.41 João Vinicius
40.  5.45 dollarstorecubes
41.  5.46 smackbadatskewb
41.  5.46 Luke Garrett
43.  5.48 V.Kochergin
43.  5.48 DhruvA
43.  5.48 riz3ndrr
43.  5.48 UnknownCanvas
47.  5.54 bobpk1234
47.  5.54 DesertWolf
49.  5.63 wuque man
50.  5.67 Nutybaconator
51.  5.77 OwenB
52.  5.79 boroc226han
53.  5.83 destin_shulfer
54.  5.91 [email protected]
55.  5.94 ichcubegern
56.  5.99 dnics2000
57.  6.03 ExultantCarn
58.  6.09 taco_schell
59.  6.10 nikodem.rudy
60.  6.13 Michał Krasowski
61.  6.28 Elf
62.  6.35 Rollercoasterben
63.  6.37 Liam Wadek
64.  6.42 Cuz Red
65.  6.49 LoiteringCuber
66.  6.57 trav1
67.  6.60 MattP98
68.  6.82 Brayden Gilland
69.  6.97 Mcuber5
70.  7.06 Billybong378
71.  7.16 connorlacrosse
72.  7.25 Kit Clement
73.  7.53 wearephamily1719
74.  7.71 Alpha cuber
74.  7.71 PingPongCuber
76.  7.72 VIBE_ZT
76.  7.72 weatherman223
78.  7.73 Antto Pitkänen
79.  8.01 Koen van Aller
80.  8.26 BraydenTheCuber
81.  8.28 Dream Cubing
82.  8.46 ProStar
83.  8.47 Quber43
84.  8.49 MrCuberLP
85.  8.51 ARandomCuber
86.  8.54 Matthew d
87.  8.57 capcubeing
88.  8.58 Dylan Swarts
88.  8.58 [email protected]
90.  8.71 VJW
91.  8.73 BLCuber8
92.  8.95 midnightcuberx
93.  9.11 CubiBubi
94.  9.19 BenChristman1
95.  9.30 abunickabhi
96.  9.53 skewbercuber
97.  9.68 bandi72006
98.  9.78 oliver sitja sichel
99.  10.56 2019DWYE01
100.  10.82 [email protected]
101.  10.89 Bogdan
102.  10.91 ngmh
103.  11.09 Henry Lipka
104.  11.23 Jmuncuber
105.  11.42 Jacck
106.  11.49 pizzacrust
107.  11.83 Thelegend12
108.  12.04 dschieses
109.  12.76 OJ Cubing
110.  13.03 Master_Disaster
111.  13.31 Jennswans
112.  13.49 Ian Pang
113.  13.56 Comvat
113.  13.56 sporteisvogel
115.  14.00 ZZ'er
116.  15.96 Fredrick
117.  20.05 13janderson
118.  26.89 One Wheel
119.  57.10 MatsBergsten
120.  DNF KingCanyon


*Square-1*(91)
1.  7.23 Michał Krasowski
2.  8.75 PokeCubes
3.  8.95 Sameer Aggarwal


Spoiler



4.  10.10 Shadowjockey
5.  10.89 DesertWolf
6.  11.34 thembldlord
7.  12.37 riz3ndrr
8.  12.39 TipsterTrickster
9.  12.58 cuberkid10
10.  12.92 Sub1Hour
11.  13.14 Awder
12.  13.44 Clément B.
13.  13.66 AidanNoogie
14.  13.76 Sean Hartman
15.  14.25 Kerry_Creech
16.  14.29 destin_shulfer
17.  14.35 Rollercoasterben
18.  15.06 sigalig
19.  15.10 MichaelNielsen
20.  15.20 Magdamini
21.  15.23 tJardigradHe
22.  15.46 OwenB
23.  15.60 MCuber
24.  16.57 Zeke Mackay
25.  16.59 AlphaCam625
26.  16.85 BradyCubes08
27.  16.90 ichcubegern
28.  17.22 NewoMinx
29.  17.81 MrKuba600
30.  18.22 Luke Garrett
31.  18.60 trav1
31.  18.60 OriginalUsername
33.  18.82 JakubDrobny
34.  19.55 boroc226han
35.  19.80 jancsi02
36.  19.83 João Vinicius
37.  19.93 parkertrager
38.  20.14 Logan
39.  21.17 Color Cuber
40.  21.31 remopihel
41.  21.69 Jaime CG
42.  21.70 MattP98
43.  22.12 matthew smith
44.  22.53 BLCuber8
45.  22.91 DGCubes
46.  23.23 mihnea3000
47.  23.64 Underwatercuber
48.  24.46 [email protected]
49.  24.55 TheNoobCuber
50.  25.34 Trig0n
51.  25.48 Kit Clement
52.  25.58 Mcuber5
53.  25.89 Ontricus
54.  26.62 Dream Cubing
55.  27.25 weatherman223
56.  27.54 CubicOreo
57.  27.57 OJ Cubing
58.  28.20 dollarstorecubes
59.  28.23 bobpk1234
60.  28.38 VJW
61.  30.41 bennettstouder
62.  30.76 Comvat
63.  32.04 bandi72006
64.  34.68 MrCuberLP
65.  35.43 BraydenTheCuber
66.  35.71 PingPongCuber
67.  35.76 Neb
68.  38.75 Brayden Gilland
69.  38.98 Alea
70.  39.09 Natanael
71.  39.30 Alpha cuber
72.  40.30 ARandomCuber
73.  40.54 brad711
74.  41.28 ngmh
75.  42.64 Hjerpower
76.  43.86 dnics2000
77.  44.21 midnightcuberx
78.  44.72 RyuKagamine
79.  45.66 Elf
80.  48.32 Dylan Swarts
81.  50.25 Thelegend12
82.  51.54 taco_schell
83.  52.29 [email protected]
84.  55.03 One Wheel
85.  1:01.60 Liam Wadek
86.  1:03.33 BenChristman1
87.  1:04.92 Ian Pang
88.  1:04.99 ABadRubiksSolver
89.  1:07.62 Jacck
90.  1:13.72 13janderson
91.  1:28.71 Jmuncuber


*Skewb*(103)
1.  2.71 riz3ndrr
2.  2.88 BradyCubes08
3.  2.89 Michał Krasowski


Spoiler



4.  3.17 Jaime CG
5.  3.30 parkertrager
6.  3.34 MrKuba600
7.  3.53 NewoMinx
8.  3.65 Legomanz
9.  3.71 Magdamini
10.  3.81 Color Cuber
11.  3.84 TipsterTrickster
12.  3.99 connorlacrosse
13.  4.41 OriginalUsername
14.  4.62 thembldlord
15.  4.68 Kerry_Creech
16.  4.87 MichaelNielsen
17.  4.91 AlphaCam625
18.  4.95 João Vinicius
19.  4.96 bandi72006
20.  5.04 capcubeing
20.  5.04 JakubDrobny
22.  5.14 DhruvA
23.  5.15 dnics2000
24.  5.16 tJardigradHe
25.  5.17 Trig0n
26.  5.24 Sean Hartman
27.  5.31 Zeke Mackay
27.  5.31 boroc226han
29.  5.35 CubicOreo
30.  5.48 Parke187
31.  5.52 V.Kochergin
32.  5.55 Alpha cuber
33.  5.57 VIBE_ZT
33.  5.57 MattP98
33.  5.57 d2polld
36.  5.59 Awder
36.  5.59 cuberkid10
38.  5.68 MCuber
39.  5.73 Hjerpower
40.  5.77 PokeCubes
41.  5.80 smackbadatskewb
41.  5.80 [email protected]
43.  5.89 Rollercoasterben
44.  5.92 weatherman223
45.  6.14 mihnea3000
46.  6.18 ichcubegern
46.  6.18 DGCubes
48.  6.36 remopihel
49.  6.78 Luke Garrett
50.  6.82 taco_schell
50.  6.82 Antto Pitkänen
52.  6.92 Nutybaconator
53.  6.94 OwenB
54.  7.08 Dream Cubing
55.  7.10 Immolated-Marmoset
56.  7.37 Elf
57.  7.40 trav1
58.  7.51 DesertWolf
59.  7.57 dollarstorecubes
59.  7.57 Quber43
61.  7.80 [email protected]
62.  7.85 ARandomCuber
63.  7.87 SpiFunTastic
64.  7.89 Neb
65.  7.97 dschieses
66.  8.23 oliver sitja sichel
67.  8.47 OJ Cubing
68.  8.48 Ontricus
69.  8.59 Comvat
70.  8.78 Cuz Red
71.  8.80 nikodem.rudy
72.  8.87 KingCanyon
73.  8.94 wuque man
74.  9.02 Brayden Gilland
75.  9.15 destin_shulfer
76.  9.31 Matthew d
77.  9.39 bobpk1234
78.  9.46 ngmh
79.  9.82 BLCuber8
80.  10.11 Bogdan
81.  10.19 MrCuberLP
82.  10.20 pizzacrust
83.  10.35 Dylan Swarts
84.  10.38 skewbercuber
85.  10.80 Mcuber5
86.  10.96 Liam Wadek
87.  12.01 Cooki348
88.  12.14 Teh Keng Foo
89.  12.18 Thelegend12
90.  12.23 PingPongCuber
91.  12.44 LoiteringCuber
92.  12.59 abunickabhi
93.  13.03 Koen van Aller
94.  13.25 Billybong378
95.  13.36 Jmuncuber
96.  13.73 wearephamily1719
97.  14.86 ProStar
98.  15.02 midnightcuberx
99.  17.39 BenChristman1
100.  19.97 Jacck
101.  31.30 Master_Disaster
102.  35.07 ItsSnazzle
103.  DNF BraydenTheCuber


*Kilominx*(12)
1.  27.69 DGCubes
2.  28.72 ichcubegern
3.  31.43 TipsterTrickster


Spoiler



4.  33.59 dollarstorecubes
5.  34.00 CubicOreo
6.  38.20 abunickabhi
7.  44.92 Billybong378
8.  48.82 thembldlord
9.  58.69 [email protected]
10.  1:30.94 oliver sitja sichel
11.  2:14.35 ProStar
12.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(26)
1.  3:44.71 Sean Hartman
2.  3:52.88 OriginalUsername
3.  4:21.99 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  4:29.47 Michał Krasowski
5.  4:51.36 CubicOreo
6.  4:51.60 dollarstorecubes
7.  5:04.94 Clément B.
8.  5:05.91 thembldlord
9.  5:07.81 DhruvA
10.  5:12.35 Awder
11.  5:12.70 Ontricus
12.  5:50.48 boroc226han
13.  5:55.87 MattP98
14.  5:57.04 Mcuber5
15.  6:06.45 AlphaCam625
16.  6:32.45 RifleCat
17.  6:57.74 destin_shulfer
18.  7:00.22 OJ Cubing
19.  7:44.85 Zagros
20.  9:14.15 RyuKagamine
21.  9:56.22 BraydenTheCuber
22.  9:56.38 PingPongCuber
23.  10:33.44 oliver sitja sichel
24.  10:34.93 BLCuber8
25.  11:31.04 One Wheel
26.  13:12.52 Jacck


*Redi Cube*(27)
1.  8.77 Trig0n
2.  10.26 dollarstorecubes
3.  12.86 V.Kochergin


Spoiler



4.  12.90 DGCubes
5.  13.75 TipsterTrickster
6.  15.27 Hjerpower
7.  15.47 OriginalUsername
8.  15.88 Zeke Mackay
9.  17.80 ichcubegern
10.  17.87 Natanael
11.  19.28 pizzacrust
12.  19.70 PingPongCuber
13.  22.73 abunickabhi
14.  23.22 Neb
15.  24.56 Billybong378
16.  24.57 CubicOreo
17.  26.54 Clément B.
18.  29.23 Rollercoasterben
19.  29.43 destin_shulfer
20.  32.14 Angry_Mob
21.  32.70 BraydenTheCuber
22.  33.92 Alea
23.  37.85 [email protected]
24.  42.00 BenChristman1
25.  49.52 thembldlord
26.  1:08.25 Jacck
27.  DNF Smudged_Cuber


*Master Pyraminx*(13)
1.  24.10 Ontricus
2.  34.03 Natanael
3.  34.14 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  36.65 ichcubegern
5.  37.65 Billybong378
6.  38.23 DGCubes
7.  40.59 Kit Clement
8.  43.16 TipsterTrickster
9.  44.67 dollarstorecubes
10.  47.71 abunickabhi
11.  1:11.96 thembldlord
12.  1:25.49 Jacck
13.  DNF UnknownCanvas



*Contest results*(226)
1.  1452 Sean Hartman
2.  1424 thembldlord
3.  1360 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1352 ichcubegern
5.  1176 Michał Krasowski
5.  1176 dollarstorecubes
7.  1165 Dream Cubing
8.  1146 CubicOreo
8.  1146 TipsterTrickster
10.  1132 DGCubes
11.  1113 Zeke Mackay
12.  1108 Kerry_Creech
13.  1106 [email protected]
14.  1084 DhruvA
15.  1074 wuque man
16.  1062 MichaelNielsen
17.  1024 Awder
18.  1001 boroc226han
19.  992 Khairur Rachim
20.  991 MrKuba600
21.  984 tJardigradHe
22.  983 BradyCubes08
23.  971 Luke Garrett
24.  949 AlphaCam625
25.  942 jancsi02
25.  942 V.Kochergin
27.  933 Ontricus
28.  906 mihnea3000
29.  890 Mcuber5
30.  883 NewoMinx
31.  879 cuberkid10
32.  866 Magdamini
33.  843 Clément B.
34.  834 VJW
35.  827 MCuber
36.  815 riz3ndrr
37.  805 Elf
38.  773 MattP98
39.  749 LYZ
40.  735 NathanaelCubes
41.  725 smackbadatskewb
42.  715 AidanNoogie
43.  703 Dylan Swarts
44.  702 Sameer Aggarwal
45.  697 ARandomCuber
46.  696 Legomanz
47.  689 Rollercoasterben
48.  684 Nutybaconator
49.  682 João Vinicius
50.  674 Neb
51.  668 remopihel
52.  662 abunickabhi
53.  651 OwenB
54.  624 destin_shulfer
55.  619 Logan
56.  613 ExultantCarn
57.  609 turtwig
58.  608 matthew smith
59.  591 Trig0n
60.  588 trav1
61.  576 Cooki348
62.  571 DesertWolf
63.  544 parkertrager
64.  538 Cuz Red
65.  537 Lachlan Stephens
66.  528 JakubDrobny
67.  525 boby_okta
68.  523 Helmer Ewert
69.  521 Teh Keng Foo
70.  502 G2013
71.  500 Shadowjockey
72.  492 Liam Wadek
73.  485 dnics2000
73.  485 OJ Cubing
75.  480 SpiFunTastic
75.  480 Hjerpower
77.  474 Jaime CG
77.  474 xyzzy
79.  471 nikodem.rudy
80.  458 Coinman_
81.  455 Parke187
82.  454 begiuli65
83.  452 BraydenTheCuber
84.  447 midnightcuberx
84.  447 PokeCubes
86.  438 sigalig
87.  434 Henry Lipka
88.  429 bobpk1234
89.  427 Koen van Aller
90.  414 Keroma12
91.  413 [email protected]
91.  413 weatherman223
93.  407 BLCuber8
94.  396 Matthew d
95.  384 HendrikW
96.  383 BradenTheMagician
97.  373 Mikikajek
98.  371 Varun Mohanraj
99.  368 pizzacrust
100.  365 Natanael
101.  363 Alpha cuber
102.  362 ngmh
103.  357 Billybong378
104.  352 swankfukinc
104.  352 Jami Viljanen
106.  340 PingPongCuber
107.  338 JakeKlassen
108.  336 asacuber
109.  334 Fred Lang
110.  332 KingCanyon
110.  332 sqAree
112.  326 Zagros
113.  325 fun at the joy
114.  322 Brayden Gilland
115.  317 Coneman
115.  317 revaldoah
117.  316 TheNoobCuber
118.  309 taco_schell
118.  309 brad711
120.  306 Angry_Mob
121.  305 skewber10
122.  303 Jacck
123.  298 VIBE_ZT
124.  292 Sub1Hour
125.  290 MartinN13
126.  286 d2polld
127.  284 Color Cuber
128.  272 20luky3
129.  270 Ian Pang
130.  261 Alea
131.  257 MrCuberLP
132.  254 Jmuncuber
132.  254 bandi72006
132.  254 eyeball321
135.  248 connorlacrosse
136.  243 yourmotherfly
137.  241 OriEy
138.  240 MatsBergsten
139.  235 Abhi
139.  235 One Wheel
141.  233 gutte02
141.  233 oliver sitja sichel
143.  221 Comvat
144.  216 fortissim2
145.  215 thecubingwizard
146.  208 Antto Pitkänen
147.  203 bennettstouder
148.  202 MarixPix
149.  200 Bogdan
150.  199 tc kruber
150.  199 ProximaCuber
152.  197 Immolated-Marmoset
152.  197 Utkarsh Ashar
152.  197 JustinTimeCuber
155.  195 UnknownCanvas
155.  195 Thelegend12
157.  188 LoiteringCuber
157.  188 Petri Krzywacki
159.  186 skewbercuber
159.  186 ProStar
161.  185 BenChristman1
162.  183 RifleCat
163.  181 2017LAMB06
164.  180 capcubeing
165.  179 2019DWYE01
166.  170 Aadil- ali
166.  170 [email protected]
168.  168 JChambers13
169.  166 wearephamily1719
170.  165 JoXCuber
171.  159 Master_Disaster
172.  152 thatkid
173.  148 dschieses
174.  141 Quber43
175.  132 [email protected]
176.  129 TrueONCE
177.  123 GenTheThief
178.  121 tavery343
178.  121 Cheng
180.  118 Fredrick
181.  110 topppits
182.  108 sporteisvogel
183.  107 Kit Clement
184.  106 ABadRubiksSolver
185.  102 goidlon
186.  101 InlandEmpireCuber
186.  101 WoowyBaby
188.  96 freshcuber.de
189.  95 G0ingInsqne
190.  87 RyuKagamine
190.  87 sixCheese
192.  82 Jaycubes
193.  77 Cubing5life
194.  72 Caydoge
195.  68 CubiBubi
196.  66 ZZ'er
197.  63 Lvl9001Wizard
198.  61 ItsSnazzle
199.  58 PetrusQuber
200.  52 TommyC
200.  52 13janderson
202.  51 Theo Proferes
202.  51 jakgun0130
204.  49 Underwatercuber
205.  48 Andrew_Rizo
206.  45 Cube to Cube
207.  44 Mike Hughey
207.  44 elliottk_
209.  40 HKspeed.com
210.  38 rubik2005
211.  37 Nathanael Robertson
212.  36 MarkA64
213.  33 Cuberstache
214.  28 TheodorNordstrand
215.  26 davidr
216.  25 Jennswans
216.  25 uesyuu
218.  23 Jack314
219.  13 leudcfa
220.  12 qT Tp
221.  11 SolidJoltBlue
222.  10 Habado13
223.  7 MJCuber05
224.  4 cfopboy
224.  4 JailtonMendes
224.  4 Smudged_Cuber


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 7, 2020)

226 competitors again this week - the same as last week! And the winner for this week is number 222!

That means our winner this week is *Habado13!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

